# Drinks alot of water???????



## superdad88 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok so my 4 month old pup seems to drink ALOT of water. I think he obessed with it. I have noticed this since I picked him last Monday. If there's water in the bowl he must drink it all and when he has drank that he will sit there and wait for more. 

He will drink a gallon non stop, it's not been hot here temps around 40-50 degrees. He does pee alot but when he comes back in he goes straight to the water and starts drinking again untill its gone. I have picked it up but he will just sit there waiting for the bowl. I am thinking I need to take him to the vet to have him checked out but wanted some advice on here frist. I dont see where this is normal.


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow, and I thought Baron was obsessed with water. Baron would do almost the same thing except when I put the water up he would understand he is done and move on to other things like playing.

Is he panting a lot as well? 

I would call your vet because this particular example does not sound normal to me, but then again I'm far from being an expert. 

What is he being fed? He getting lots of treats?

I think the Vet is still the best idea. Good luck and hopefully all is well.


----------



## superdad88 (Mar 15, 2011)

jrod said:


> Wow, and I thought Baron was obsessed with water. Baron would do almost the same thing except when I put the water up he would understand he is done and move on to other things like playing.
> 
> Is he panting a lot as well?
> 
> ...


He doesnt pant alot.

I feed him TOW dry but might add some water to it, to see what that does.

As far as treats I give him 1 "biljac" treat when I tell him to kennel.

I did call the vet and have a appt this afternoon.

Also when he is done outside doing his biz he will come right back in and head straight for the water bowl.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Vet is a really good idea. Let us know what happens. I hope he's okay...


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome the Vet can get you in this afternoon. Keep us posted!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hello superdad88 --- just as you can have dehydration you can have the opposite , water intoxication - water poisoning. This happens when the electroyte levels are disturbed from too much drinking water How to Avoid Water Intoxication (Water Poisoning) | eHow.com

Take the dog to the vet and make sure the dog does not have some diabetic state.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

My puppy drank a lot of water too, he just behaved like water was a rarity and when it was around he should chug it. Vet said he was perfectly healthy and he ended up getting over his love for water. My parents just got a little rottweiler puppy, they have a few water dishes around the house and she walks all over and enjoys all of them like they are treats.

Have your vet take a look but keep the mind set that your pup is totally normal unless the vet says otherwise. Don't worry if it may be nothing. Better to make an Appointment with a vet and stay in good spirits until the day, instead of worrying and causing yourself potentially unneeded stress.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I agree with taking him to the vet, particularly since he's both drinking and peeing a lot. Get a pee sample if you can, first thing in the morning is best, but I would take him in now and not wait.


----------



## superdad88 (Mar 15, 2011)

I took him to the vet yesterday and the vet just called. He said that his kidney funtion is normal but something to do with his white blood count was something like 35,000. They did check his pee and it was diluted but thats expected because of all the water he drinks but protien was normal also. I took in a fresh stool sample about 20 mins ago. I will have the results of that on Monday.


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

Any updates on the pup?


----------



## superdad88 (Mar 15, 2011)

His stool sample came back neg. So his water issue is a behavrol issue.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

ask your vet about diabetes . Excessive drinking and urine output are first symptoms.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

carmspack said:


> ask your vet about diabetes . Excessive drinking and urine output are first symptoms.


and not just diabetes mellitus, which will show up in a urine test, but also diabetes insipidus, which requires further testing.

I would keep an eye on the urine concentration. Was your sample early in the am, before he had a chance to drink a lot of water?


----------

